# Antena G.P. para pruebas de laboratorio



## tiago (Mar 4, 2010)

Bueno, se me ha ocurrido hacer esta antena, que por sus caracteristicas nos permitirá experimentar en un gran rango de frecuencias,tanto es así que puede considerarse toda una multibanda.
Este sencillo modelo nos permitirá experimentar con nuestros emisores,antes de conectarlos a una antena definitiva,que tanto trabajo llevan,y ver como se comportan antes de asignarles un artefacto ya calculado y mecanizado en cobre o aluminio.
Como es de extrema ligereza, podemos usarla tambien para experimentar cual es la mejor ubicación donde instalarla, sin tener que acarrear con una engorrosa antena ya terminada.
Otra ventaja es que podremos ver con un sencillo ajuste de los radiales, si el rendimiento es mejor a 45 grados ó 90. El ajuste de ROE es de lo mas sencillo y rápido.
En definitiva, por muy poco, podemos tener algo bastante útil en nuestro taller.
Este modelo en particular, cubre la banda de 88-108 sin problema, incluso la puedo utilizar en 144 Mhz con muy buenos resultados. Ha estado trabajando con 50W durante mas de 6 horas sin ningun problema.

Déjo al pié algunas fotos de los detalles de construcción,sobran las explicaciones y cada cual puede darle su toque personal, el material es: Un trocito de placa de fibra de vidrio,mecanizada para acoplarle un conector PL , por la parte del pitorro del conector y una vez pre-estañados, introduciremos el extremo inferior ahuecado de la varilla telescopica central,al cual aplicaremos presión con una buena mordaza para que quede ajustado al conector, y luego calentaremos con un soplete de fontanero para que suelden entre ellos (Cuidado no calentar en exceso), despues de ésto un poco de resina epoxi para dar consistencia.
Los radiales los soldaremos directamente a la placa por cada lado y poco mas ...
Falta acoplarle un soporte para mastil que aún no he hecho,pero que no va a dar que pensar en absoluto.
Poco mas... Dar las medidas que hagan falta, conectar y a probar los equipos,una vez esté todo correcto, ya podemos montar la antena definitiva, y ésta la guardamos en el bolsillo de cualquier abrigo hasta que nos vuelva a hacer falta.
Saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Esta bien para chequear el comportamiento y como tu dices en donde rinde mas, mas cuando no se ve el corresponsal. Ahora para dejar instalada, deberias pegar los tramos para que no se desajuste.

*Otra ventaja es que podremos ver con un sencillo ajuste de los radiales, si el rendimiento es mejor a 45 grados ó 90.*

El plano de tierra y su angulo hace a la impedancia requerida.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo hice una como esta hace tiempo, pero no tuve buenos resultados. Quizas porque puse los radiales a 90º. Yo probaba alterando la longitud de los elementos, pero segun explica elbrujo solo con cambiar el angulo de los radiales basta. o sea que los elementos deben medir 1/4 de onda y esa longitud no se toca para ajustar la impedancia?

Al final lo que me hice fue un dipolo de 1/2 onda con puntas extensibles y acoplador gamma. Así es facil de ajustar toda a cualquier frecuencia.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

El largo debe ser para la longitud de onda que busques, el angulo por lo que recuerdo, es para la impedancia 50 o 75 ohm segun lo que necesites.

El plano de tierra es para cuando alrededor tienes otros objetos que tienden a cambiar el lobulo de radiacion, sino no seria necesario.


----------



## tiago (Mar 4, 2010)

Es para experimentar, no para dejar instalada, demasiado endeble y poco longeva.
Sólo para pruebas.   
Os aseguro que funciona perfectamente.

Yo tengo una doble 5/8 para 144 Mhz con los radiales a 90º(foto) que funciona en un transmisor de 50 Ohm. marca Icom.
Y es una antena comercial.Es mas, todas las colineales que tienen mis amigos que son otras marcas tambien tienen los radiales a 90º, las antenas de varilla para esta frecuencia que he instalado en vehiculos, forman 90º con la plancha metálica del vehiculo(en este caso es el plano de tierra) y ahí están.
El plano de tierra determina la longitud electrica de la varilla o radiante,la resonancia comienza en los radiales y termina en la punta de la antena, si no hay radiales o plano de tierra, la antena no tiene una longitud determinada, por tanto no hay resonancia y por lo cual , no hay antena.Eso es lo que me enseñaron. En todo caso tambien es cierto que el angulo de 45 - 60º funciona mejor para bajadas de 50 Ohm,pero se puede lograr tambien con angulos de 90º.
Por ejemplo, en la antena de la foto, el ajuste se obtiene de un pequeño tornillo en la punta de la antena y subiendo o bajando los radiales,que son desplazables.
A propósito, ya puestos, dejo tambien foto de una antena cuarto de onda para 107 Mhz, en proceso de desguace,que quedó en poco mas de 1'2 ROE,fué la segunda antena que probé, despues de la j-pole.

Saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 4, 2010)

Buenas, amigos elaborè esa antena pero tengo pensado dejarsela instalada, pero veo que tiago dice que es para espirimentar sin envargo yo la elabore bien firme atornillando unos alambre de aluminio de la misma longitud de la antena de tiago, para un transmisor fm debe inclinarse las varillas a 90º?  todo esta aislado con PVC y otra pregunta que es plano a tierra en esta antena??

adjunto fotos a ver que me dicen si puedo dejarla fija para un mini  transmisor fm de mas o menos 1 watt 

saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 4, 2010)

dalsur, la utilidad que yo le veo a esta antena es que:
1. Puedes cambiar el angulo de inclinacion de las patas.
2. Puedes cambiar la longitud de los brazos (con eso podria usarla en la frecuencia que necesite).

Pero sobre lo que dices, los 4 brazos son los que tienen que ir conectados a tierra. y la señal a la vertical.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

dalsaur, la base donde atornillaste es de madera?


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 4, 2010)

ok pienso que a unos 90º me funcionaria par fm y la longitud es la mismo que utilizò tiago en la elaboracion de la antena que a qui el publico



elbrujo, no es madera es un trozo de pvc (plastico rigido) madera no por eso de la humedad

saludos

he aqui un foto de la parte de abajo de la antena con su respectiva coneciones y  soporte me falta es la conexion de la antena vertical, se puede notar que utilize pvc como soporte, la subirè a unos 6 mts  y la probarè


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok al PVC, si por eso preguntaba. Le puedes agregar un conector hembra asi consolidas las conexiones y bajas con el coaxial sin problemas.

*Tiago dice:* El plano de tierra determina la longitud electrica de la varilla o radiante,la resonancia comienza en los radiales y termina en la punta de la antena, si no hay radiales o plano de tierra, la antena no tiene una longitud determinada, por tanto no hay resonancia y por lo cual , no hay antena.Eso es lo que me enseñaron.

No es tan asi, la antena resuena por su longitud y no necesita del plano de tierra  (radiales) por ejemplo en el medio del campo donde no hay nada abajo, en ese caso toma de plano de tierra "al suelo" (teniendo en cuenta la altura minima).

En caso de estar en una terraza donde se espera que haya otras antenas, tanque de agua y demas deformidades que hacen al plano horizontal, esto provoca una deformacion en el lobulo de radiacion, lo que se aconseja que tenga un plano de tierra para que la antena desde su plano de tierra para abajo no lo vea/utilice.

En un auto el plano de tierra si estuviera en el medio del techo seria ideal en la medida que la tx/rx sera en el mismo sentido de direccion u opuesto a la direccion del auto y estaria atenuada en los laterales. Imagina si lo pones atras o en un costado...


----------



## tiago (Mar 4, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Ok al PVC, si por eso preguntaba. Le puedes agregar un conector hembra asi consolidas las conexiones y bajas con el coaxial sin problemas.
> 
> *Tiago dice:* El plano de tierra determina la longitud electrica de la varilla o radiante,la resonancia comienza en los radiales y termina en la punta de la antena, si no hay radiales o plano de tierra, la antena no tiene una longitud determinada, por tanto no hay resonancia y por lo cual , no hay antena.Eso es lo que me enseñaron.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo,pero yo estudié en su dia eso que te comento, tambien es cierto que no terminé los estudios.El suelo es el plano de tierra por naturaleza,pero si subes la antena se hace preciso la presencia de radiales,para enfasar dos 5/8 (como la de mi foto), hay que hacerlo sobre el nodo de corriente de la antena, y éste se calcula tomando los radiales como punto cero.
No digo mas que lo que he experimentado, y me gustaria que alguien probase con 90º a ver que pasa, yo la conseguí poner a 1'3 de estacionarias.
Tambien es cierto que la impedancia se consigue con la inclinación, pero la experiencia me ha demostrado que a 90º funcionan a 50 Ohm de bajada. Sólo necesito entenderlo.  
Saludos de nuevo.

PD: Dalsaur  ya que lo vas a intentar comentanos los resultados,estas antenas si no fuesen por su endeblez,bien podrian servir para dejar puestas,como antena balconera pueden ir bien.


----------



## asterión (Mar 4, 2010)

Veo en la imagen que @dalsaur usa la antena vertical hecha con dos cables en lugar de uno. Eso afectara la transmision???


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 4, 2010)

a573r10n, bueno la hice asi para darle mas rigidez pero no cre que afecte mucho y respecto al ultimo comentario de tiago, tiene razon quedo algo endenble lo que pienso son los pajaros al intentar pararse en ella. jajajajaj

cuando haga la prueba les comento...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiago, el tema de las antenas parece simple pero no lo es tanto.. tiene sus bemoles. Conceptualmente un dipolo plegado, o sin plegar no necesita de mas nada. Si tiene plano de tierra es mejor, pero no lo necesita. Es la salvedad. De ahi la comparacion de una misma antena vertical en un auto.. donde esta el plano de tierra? cual es el plano de tierra? y como es que anda, te das cuenta? Tambien cuando hablamos de lobulo de radiacion lo hacemos comparado a una antena isotropica.


----------



## tiago (Mar 4, 2010)

Hombre, en un vehiculo, el plano de tierra es la plancha del vehiculo, me acuerdo que en los que estaban carrozados con fibra de vidrio habia que poner por la parte de debajo un disco de latón del tamaño de un LP de vinilo para que la antena funcionase, aún así el tema de las antenas es cierto que tiene mas tela de la que parece y que siempre hay que mucho que aprender sobre ellas, creo que es la ciencia mas abstracta que existe,por eso es por lo que me llama tanto la atención.
Aquí hay algunas explicaciones sobre esto que estamos comentando:  

http://www.qsl.net/xe3rn/antenas.htm

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiago, entonces si en el auto el plano de tierra, mas alla del lobulo de irradiacion, es el mismo auto. Sobre un mastil un dipolo sin tener plano de tierra, el mismo como su nombre lo indica es la tierra misma. La salvedad es el lobulo, no es lo mismo con y sin plano de tierra. Esa es la analogia que trato explicar.

Agrego, ya que estas en radio, supongo que conoces: "La Ringo". El mastil a tierra hace de plano de tierra.


----------



## tiago (Mar 5, 2010)

Bueno, tampoco sé tanto sobre planos de tierra, sólo eso que antes he comentado cierto es que necesito actualizarme y entiendo lo que me quieres decir,sólo defiendo que en antenas monopolo es preciso un plano de tierra para que funcionen bien,la ringo por ejemplo obtiene su impedancia por las corrientes que se forman en el aro de alimentación,desconozco si el mastil le ofrece plano de tierra,creo que de tenerlo,aumentaría su rendimiento.Si que conozco la "Ringo", la usabamos bastante en 27 Mhz, así como la "astro plane" y otras antenas monopolo e híbridas. La duda que alguien me gustaria que me despejase, que es por lo que hemos comenzado esta coversación, es por que se emplean angulos de 90º en bajadas de 50 Ohm.
El comentario que hiciste al principio sobre la inclinación e impedancia es acertado,pero por lo visto hay excepciones y no se como encajan en todo esto.
Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

El porque es que a 90o la impedancia baja con ello baja la roe. Si lo pones a 45o sube la impedancia y con ello la ROE ligeramente. La sintesis es mas un tema mecanico.. si tenes lugar conviene que este a 90o y sino tienes la bajas a 45o. De hecho rinde mas a 45o una antena tanto en radiacion como en recepcion aun teniendo ligeramente elevado el ROE..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 5, 2010)

pero no es lo mismo... si no se ajusta bien y la roe es muy alta, la reflejada puede causar sobrecalentamiento, sobretensiones, etc y asì en algunos casos llegar a destruir el transistor de salida del tx.


----------



## tiago (Mar 5, 2010)

Yo me imagino que elbrujo se refiere a unos niveles de roe aceptables,quizá 1'2 con 90º y 1'5 con 45º ... es lo que entiendo.
Para mi hasta 1'2 la antena está perfecta, hasta 1'4 se puede dar por buena y 1'5 o mas es que necesita ajuste, aunque para destruir el final hace falta mas de 2
Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Exactamente Tiago.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 5, 2010)

yo hice la prueba de la antena G.P. con un transmisor fm de 1 watt y los resultados no fueron los mejores, disminuyo el alcance del transmisor , hice lo que dice Tiago y elbrujo de inclinar un poco a 9o° y a diferentes angulos y nada no mejoró , algo que note y no se porque que al ponerlo a 90° la señal se hiba rastrera es decir la captava poniendo el receptor a unos 50 cm de altura que es mas o menos la altura que tengo el transmiso, cuando subia el receptor la señal se perdia. Lo que si me gusto de la antena es que es buena como receptora FM logre captar emisor que antes no cojia.

saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 5, 2010)

El caso es experimentar, ¿Has medido estacionarias?
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 6, 2010)

Eso es cierto... para rx en forma omnidireccional creo que esta antena va muy bien. Para ajustarla yo usaría más de 1w. Yo suelo usar un transmisor de 15w para ajustar las antenas y si quiero ajustarlas con unos 5w ya es más dificil. Incluso encontré que usando 40w es más fácil.

Dalsur, como ves, para recibir la antena funciona (cualquier cosa que pongas en altura mejorará tu recepción en fm... sintonizada o no, obviamente siempre es mejor sintonizada). El ajuste de la roe, quizas se encuentre en mover los radiales en décimas de grado. Un poquito más arriba, o un poquito más abajo y tenes roe alta (alguna vez habras visto los graficos de roe de una antena a determinadas frecuencias). A veces se hace en dos patadas, a veces se pasa un rato entretenido y a veces se pasa un rato mosqueado. Cosas de antenas.

De cualquier manera, para tu potencia te recomendaría una slimjim. Es más que fácil de ajustar y tenes 3db de ganancia, lo que sería el doble de potencia (si no tuvieras perdidas en el cable de subida), así que de última su ganancia te ayuda a recuperar la potencia perida en el recorrido tx->antena.

Saludos,


----------



## tiago (Mar 6, 2010)

Muy de acuerdo contigo DJ, yo tambien uso 15 W para los ajustes, es una emisorita de estas marca HLLY chinorras, pero útiles.
El problema, Dalsaur es que tu antena es de alambre rígido y sólo puedes jugar con la inclinación de los radiales, intenta buscar varillas telescopicas y acortando o estirando seguro que la llevas al sitio.En tu caso es mucho mas engorroso.
De todos modos no dejes de probar, los resultados hacen que el esfuerzo valga la pena.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 6, 2010)

ok, estuve averiguando sobre las antena slimjim que me aconsejó DJ_Glenn, pero no entiendo vien su esquema , es decir pareciera que el tierra y el positivo se unieran , alguien me podria explicar.

he aqui lo que digo: http://www.todoantenas.cl/antena-slim-jim.html

http://py2mok.tripod.com/antenaslimjim.gif

yo las he visto pero me confunde al ver que el Gnd y el positivo se unen 

ó es asi el diseño? me podrian explicar

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Hay un gap (abertura)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 7, 2010)

mas o menos resumiendo... en rf no es un cortocircuito... por una cuestión de longitud de onda, la parte inferior de la antena hace de transformador de impedancias para el ajuste (el equivalente a los radiales de la antena que trata este tema). O sea, que si es un corto, pero no... o sea... se entiende verdad? no quiero dar muchas vueltas sobre esto porque me voy a terminar confundiendo pero en rf los cortos no existen... o algo asi jaja

Adjunto el dibujito de la slimjim tal cual la hago yo y en verdad es muy fácil de ajustar y da excelentes resultados.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, gracias DJ_Glenn, les comento que realice esta antena, pero no se sera por que no le puse mucha tecnica y la realice de un metro de alto separado a unos 8 cm, pero no me fucionò transmitia a una corta distancia unos 10 mts y el transistor del lineal de 1 wat se calento màs de lo normal, voy hacer otro intento con las especificaciones de DJ_Glenn, aver que tal

DJ_Glenn, que dimenciones tiene tu antena en cm



saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 8, 2010)

La primera que hice todavía la tengo colgada en el galpon. La hice con alambre de ganchos para ropa y jaja quedó algo flexible, pero con buena roe. Luego la hice con caño de aluminio de 10mm. Para 106.5 quedó de dos metros en total. La de aluminio la puse en servicio y a poca altura (unos 12 metros) rendía por lejos mucho más que un dipolo abierto. Luego con dos dipolos abiertos fue todo un lujo (mientras estuvieron bien ajustados... luego un dolor de cabeza).

La longitud total la podes sacar de la manera más simple así: [142.5/fO]*1.5... o sea, a media longitud de onda le sumas la mitad.

Si solo transmitias a 10 metros y el tr de salida de calientaba mucho, evidentemente tenes estacionarias en exceso (suponiendo que es cosa de la antena). El ajuste de la slimjim te llevará normalmente un par de segundos. Lo normal es que cuando la roe es baja el transistor no caliente nada de nada de nada de nada porque toda su potencia está siendo enviada a la antena. Eso es lo que se busca. Ayudate siempre de un roimetro. En internet hay varios caseros... si bien no vas a tener una grafica verificada, al menos vas a poder establecer la potencia incidente (aguja a la derecha) y al cambiar con un boton, pasas a ver la potencia reflejada (aguja a la izquierda). Si esta reflejada es de 1/4 parte de la incidente, la antena necesita ser seriamente ajustada.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, gracias por el dato lo tendre en cuenta, pero no he encontrado el esquema para hacer un roemetro


----------



## tiago (Mar 8, 2010)

En este hilo,al final, el compi superpower me ofrecio esquemas y explicaciones para montar uno con muy buena pinta. No es dificil, y lo vas a necesitar. Las antenas siempre necesitan ajuste despues de construirlas.
Saludos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/equivalencia-transistor-30165/index3.html


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 9, 2010)

Gracias tiago, muy amable de tu parte

teniendo en cuenta esto que dijo Dj_glenn Si bien no vas a tener una grafica verificada, al menos vas a poder establecer la potencia incidente (aguja a la derecha) y al cambiar con un boton, pasas a ver la potencia reflejada (aguja a la izquierda). Si esta reflejada es de 1/4 parte de la incidente, la antena necesita ser seriamente ajustada.

en cuanto ajuste de la antena quiere decir que la tendre que cambiar las medidas o solo tendre que girarla y otra el medidor de roe una vez realizada las mediciones hay que quitarlo de lineal y la antena o se puede dejar

saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 9, 2010)

Amigos, con esa misma logica, puedo tambien hacer un dipolo cierto??


----------



## tiago (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola, en el caso de una plano de tierra influyen tanto las medidas de las varillas como la inclinación, yo te diria:

En mi modesta opinion,procederia de la siguiente forma: Dale a las varillas la medida mas aproximada calculando el cuarto de onda de tu frecuencia y ponlas a 45º de inclinación, despues intenta ajustar las estacionarias a la minima reflejada sólo variando las medidas de las varillas, prueba primero con la central y luego con los radiales,despues de obtener la minima, varia ligeramente el angulo de inclinación e intenta buscar el punto mas bajo de reflejadas.
Si la potencia  no es mucha, si que puedes dejar el medidor intercalado, pero ten en cuenta que tambien te producirá las llamadas perdidas por inserción, y es que,aparte de otros factores, entre el transmisor y la antena,cuanto menos cosas, mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 10, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Amigos, con esa misma logica, puedo tambien hacer un dipolo cierto??



Bueno ... ¿Que tipo de dipolo?


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 10, 2010)

aun que optè por el medidor de ROE de superpower, sin querer 
encontre un apagina para circuitos de distintos medidores de roe y medidores de potencia entre ellos esta el que publico  superpower

http://ghbu.sitesled.com/radio/html/medidor_roe.htm

estava averiguando sobre los diodos 1N34a y me tope con ese link

ya casi termino el mio


saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola, cuando me referia al dipolo usando estas antenas sencillas era con estas antenitas tipicas:







Digo que si pongo de manera opuesta cada lado de la antena, luego las estiro hasta que cada lado tenga la longitud de 50cm entonces estare listo para recepcionar la banda de los 2 metros????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

no se compliquen mucho con los diodos... en wattimetro o un roimetro lo que hacen es convertir la alterna de la rf en continua así que lo que interesa es que puedan manejar la frecuencia con que trabajamos... 1n4148 es un diodo muy normal, que lo encontramos hasta en fuentes de alimentación y tranquilamente va bien para la banda de tres metros.


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Hola, cuando me referia al dipolo usando estas antenas sencillas era con estas antenitas tipicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me imagino que si pones el cable de la impedancia adecuada y les das la longitud correspondiente, no veo mayor problema, comprueba que la conexion no tiene condensadores, bobinas o similares y comentas los resultados.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Mar 31, 2010)

Si, le he puesto un cable RG58 y un conector bnc para ver si mejora mi recepcion... Les aviso que tal me va!


----------



## alexus (Mar 31, 2010)

asterion o como sea, con un pedazo de alambre escuchas cualquier cosa.

yo tengo una solarcon de bc, y escucho de 160 a 10 metros!!

para el cuarto de onda, habria que ver la longitud, calcularlo para la frecuencia central exacta, para vhf amateur es de 43cm.

y como dijeron por ahi, estas antenas simplemente son buenas curulleras.


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2010)

Exactamente. No hay que olvidar que éste tipo de antenas es para hacer pruebas y asegurarnos del funcionamiento antes de realizar el proyecto definitivo.
De todos modos, para recibir, si no tienes otra cosa, puede ser una solución adecuada.
Saludos.

Por cierto, ¿Que significa exactamente  "curulleras"?


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2010)

no se muy bien que es, pero se le dice curullero, al radioaficionado que solo escucha.

o que tienen buena oreja nada mas.


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2010)

No lo sabia.    por aquí a los que solo les gustaba escuchar se les llamaba "trasmateros" por aquello de que siempre estaban "detras de la mata"
Saludos.


----------



## superpower (Abr 1, 2010)

Amigos: Aqui les dejo una Tabla comparativa de relación ondas estacionarias y rendimiento de una antena, tanto para un watímetro con escala o un instrumento de 0 a 100. 
espero les sea útil.

PD:la fotocopia es "milenaria",van a tener que ampliar para ver mejor.
saludos.


----------



## drnarfro (Feb 16, 2011)

Muy buenas a todos , perdonad que me meta de esta forma , pero es que no se como va esto exactamente,mis disculpas.

Bueno, me gustaria saber, si es posible cambiar un transistor de 5w por uno de 15w?
la emisora es una CZH-05C PLL FMTRANSMITTER
1/5Watt Output Power Setting.
 y le quiero poner un RD15HVF1 Mosfet Transistor 15w For CZH-15A (RD15HVF1).

si alguien me pudiese ayudar en esto se lo agradeceria de corazón.
tendria que modificar algo en la emisora , ademas del trasistor , o solo con cambiarlo funcionaria bien ?, o quemaria la emisora?

gracias de antemano y perdon .


----------

